# No longer friends with you?



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Friends that are now no longer friends with you...

Why? What happened? 

Had a falling out? Did you lose touch?


----------



## Sun Burst (Dec 8, 2013)

I had one friend for like 3 years and he stopped talking to me completely. It was a distant friendship. We were calling each other every other day for an hour or so. Now, he doesnt even pick up phones but is still online on social sites. It is long enough I know now its not just a phase. I dont know what happened and cant find it out because he doesnt pick up so I stopped calling. So now I have no friends.


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

I lost touch with most of my friends when high school ended. They'd ask me to do stuff, I'd blow em off and eventually they just stopped asking. I have regrets.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I think it is partially distance related, partially the fact that I have no social media and partially the fact that I'm no good at reaching out to people to keep up. lol


----------



## buddyboy (Feb 11, 2015)

I've lost touch with people from high school due to distance and different lifestyles. Funnily enough I don't feel a thing whatsoever cuz I had no social media back then (until now) but surely it was sad to see your friends go after a few years in high school. Now I managed to get back in touch with most of them thanks to social media and I can tell you, it felt great. Sure I miss them and they miss me too but we're on separate paths in life. Never know when we'll cross paths again and such but it's safe to say that if you love something, set them free. If it comes back, they're yours. If not, they were never yours. This goes for friends, family, and significant others. Back at home I don't have a job or go to college yet I feel just fine no matter what. Always having an awesome attitude and always positive. Life goes on as always and it's natural to lose old friends along the way while you gain new ones. So I don't feel disappointed or attached to just one person. People come and go, but real friends like family are there for life. Some are there for a reason, some for a season, and some for life.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Conviction07 said:


> I lost touch with most of my friends when high school ended. They'd ask me to do stuff, I'd blow em off and eventually they just stopped asking. I have regrets.


This, so much.


----------



## distantrose (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah, just like most of the people here; I've lost touch with a majority of my friends since high school ended. Plus I move from place to place a lot. However I just recently had to cut two of my ex best friends out of my life. One of them was too toxic and the other changed so much to a point I thought it was best we stop being friends.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

For me, I have lost so many friends mainly because I wasn't proactive enough to keep in touch with them. Part of me thinks its because a long time childhood best friend and later a group of my high school friends doing something really cruel to me, that really ruined my self-esteem, thus affecting my confidence in reaching out/keeping in touch with friends, as I always wait for them to connect with me first.

While there are others who were close friend with me for years, would gradually lessen contact with me for some reason. Instead they would contact other mutual friends and have those mutual friends contact me instead. So those close friends overtime gradually became > my friend's friends. It really screws with my self-esteem again.


----------



## Quatermass (Oct 6, 2013)

I pretty much lost touch with all of my childhood friends. Unfortunately, I'm not very good at making new ones, so I didn't have any friends for a very long time. I used to be out partying in high school and a few years later, but I never made any real friends from that. I've never been much fun without alcohol. I tried to be friends with a woman for a while a few years ago. But this didn't last very long. I don't know what happened, but she said she felt uncomfortable about being my only friend and that she wanted to move on with her life. So she asked me never to contact her again. Like I said, I don't know what happened, but I'm pretty shure I didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've drifted out of touch with all of the real-life friends I've ever had. I'm just too embarrassed about my situation in life. Everyone else is doing things with their lives, while I'm utterly dysfunctional. I don't know what to say to them anymore when they ask what I've been up to. So I avoid them, which is easy enough to do since they all live in different parts of the country anyway . . . though I constantly dread that some of them will try to get back in touch with me, and I won't know what to say about myself.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, I made all my friends at school, so when I would move to a different school or one level of school would finish, I lost touch with those friends. Once or twice I kept in touch with people over social media and continued to hang out with them outside of school, but I realized that those people were toxic for me. Now I'm in my first year of college and I've stopped talking to my high school friends because our liftstyls are just too different.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Quatermass said:


> she said she felt uncomfortable about being my only friend and that she wanted to move on with her life. So she asked me never to contact her again. Like I said, I don't know what happened, but I'm pretty shure I didn't do anything wrong.


That's cruel. Probably didn't want to handle the burden she thought she would have by being your only friend. Sounds cowardly and selfish that she probably wants relationships for her own benefit and not vice versa for others.



anonymid said:


> I've drifted out of touch with all of the real-life friends I've ever had. I'm just too embarrassed about my situation in life. Everyone else is doing things with their lives, while I'm utterly dysfunctional. I don't know what to say to them anymore when they ask what I've been up to. So I avoid them, which is easy enough to do since they all live in different parts of the country anyway . . . though I constantly dread that some of them will try to get back in touch with me, and I won't know what to say about myself.


Yeah, similar to me to many of my friends. I gradually have less and less to say to them, as they too have been gradually less and less interested about me and never ask about me, even when I shared to them about how I am doing. Eventually I got the signal that they aren't interested and we mutually drift apart more and more. Eventually we just lost touch altogether. It's sad thinking about this.

Guess you could start prepping in your head on a list of things to say, in case you end up running into your old friends again.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Lost touch mostly because people get very bored of me. I don't even have time to hang out with people anyway. I spend %99 of my life working, sleeping, and struggling to survive anyway.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Whilst I don't feel I've had any problems with talking to people, it's clear that I have judging from their reactions. Therefore I was never great at making any friends, so even when I was growing up and going through school, I only had a small handful of people who I really could call 'friends'. 

Like several others here, most simply disappeared after we finished school in 2001. The last day of school is when I can truthfully say I saw the last of almost all of them. It was only years later when I had a Facebook account did I manage to trace them and typically, every last one of them were having vastly better lives than myself. Whilst my life stalled at 16 after I finished, they managed to progress their’s like 99% of the population.

I saw one friend twice after I finished, but then he basically wasn't interested in me any more and never bothered to stay in touch after the first year away from school. Very much a 'friend' who when you were out of sight, you were basically out of mind. He moved away and it was only around six/seven years later did I find out where he went. Abroad initially and now lives in Edinburgh.

Another used to hang around with my former best friend and I did see him three our four times after finishing school. Again though, similar to the above example, he left the scene after around eighteen months. I've never seen him face to face since. He become a real moron after leaving school, so I was honestly glad to see the back of this one...

My former 'best' friend half-heartedly kept in touch for around three and a half years after finishing school, but our meetings become ever fewer and further between until it was clear he was meeting loads of new people and I was simply being pushed further and further down his list of friends. The second to last time I saw him he embarrassed and belittled me in front of his ‘new’ friends and the last time I saw him he ended up walking out of the house. Cutting a long story short, I didn't say all that much but shown that if he didn't want to remain in touch then neither did I. I never saw him face to face again. We did kind-of make up over Facebook when we discovered one another again about six years ago but by then my suspicions were clearly true judging from his page. Around a year ago he started turning a bit nasty again and by then I'd lost hope with Facebook and deactivated my account - thus cutting my very last link to any friends I had.

I've never made any friends in my adult life, So therefore I now have no friends whatsoever. If you could have called those last remnants 'friends', that is...


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

I lost touch with a lot of my friends and I'm not sure how it happened. A lot of my friends at from where I used to live and a lot of things have changed. I live in a different state and they have new friends and didn't put a lot of effort into talking to me. However I tried talking to them but it didn't quite feel the same and it sadden me cause I knew things were changing and I still wanted to remain friends with them but I knew that things were changing fast. There was nothing I could do from it happening.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

How i wish i could turn back the clock :/
I had friends in elementary, i lost them mainly because i switched schools and never called them.


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

the last person who i was really good friends with completely dropped me when she got a boyfriend, spent all her time with him, and barely ever saw me. i lost in touch with the group of people i was friends with in high school. a part of me was kind of expecting it because some of them went to college pretty far away, but it still sucked. i've been trying to make new friends at my university, but there's no one who i've really connected with yet.


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

If you didn't leave your friends on bad terms, it can't hurt to chase them up and see if their willing to hang out or at least be a net friend. Worse they can do is say no, and you'd still be no worse off. Best case scenario you get a good friend back


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

They moved or we just went our separate ways


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

One day I stopped calling and visiting to see if anyone would notice me gone .

They didn't and that was the end of that .


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lost touch, they abandoned me/found people they liked better.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

ShadowOnTheWall said:


> If you didn't leave your friends on bad terms, it can't hurt to chase them up and see if their willing to hang out or at least be a net friend. Worse they can do is say no, and you'd still be no worse off. Best case scenario you get a good friend back


With me, it isn't really that I was in bad terms with some of them. It's that they find me uninteresting, and that in their minds, they kind of see me in an unappealing term.


----------



## Redarno (Apr 7, 2015)

I used to work my *** off to keep in touch and everything, but it got pretty clear at a certain point, that they did not even expect me to.
I had this friend who i considered being the best one i ever had, ending up bored with me, as did everyone else. Last time i saw him, he basically kicked me out of his place.
He was nice enough to find an excuse, but i am not stupid.
Oh, well. I guess i still do the same mistakes over and over. If anyone were to explain, maybe it would work out, but I don't enven know why i bother anymore.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

Just lost touch. HOly shyt. before you know it a whole decade has passed. How do you even reconnect now? I think some bridges just stay burnt


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I've had 3 closer friends in my life. One moved when i was like 8, she was about a year younger. 
I had a 3 years younger friend for around 6 years, but we stopped hanging out and talking when i was 12. I guess she became closer to her other friends and i started high school, so it just wasn't working out. 
The third friend has been my friend for almost 13 years. We keep in touch online pretty much every day, but barely at all IRL. I think we've been growing apart for a few years now, but we (atleast i am) desperately trying to hold us together. I refuse to let us forget all those years. But i fear we might be.


----------



## BossesRJerks (Jun 15, 2011)

I have had friends comes and go. Mostly through losing touch, but two in particular I lost due to fallouts for which I was never forgiven. Those losses were tough, but, in the years since they happened, I came to a realization that they were NEVER true friends anyway. Those two individuals were simply NEVER who I thought they were and my "friendships" with them had really just been lies. I also realized that I didn't want to know people who were just that cold and unforgiving. How could I function in a friendship where I was expected to be perfect all the time, yet they did not have to be? In both cases, I bent over backwards for them, doing EVERYTHING I could think of to get them to forgive me, and they never would. So, all in all, I'm better off without those particular two people. 

In one of those cases, the person even refused to do business with me, YEARS later! She literally chose to go broke and belly up over having anything to do with me.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Once i left school i never seen one since i tried calling one and he said the Simpsons is coming on i will call you back later that was 8 years ago i also had online friends in the end they also stopped replying and when people ask me do i have friends i say no and dont want any and tbh it the truth my best friend is my dog now every day i come home from work she gets so excited and jumps around and when im feeling crap she knows and cheers me up


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Drama is a big factor online. Internet people are very prone to picking fights with me over the stupidest things and even admitting to it later, like wanting to see if I cared enough to get mad at them.

Other people just didn’t like my personality or what I look like in person, and the couple of friends I had offline from when I was a kid moved away and grew into different lifestyles. I’m still in touch with those on occasion.


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

They tried to get me to join a pyramid scheme. Cut the lot of them off immediately. 

Then the rest from high school that only talked to me when they wanted something from me. Cut them off too. 

Down to 2 friends but they don't contact me only to ask for something


----------

